# Personality change..Myth or Reality?



## hihoum (Aug 22, 2009)

I've made researches on the subject, but i haven't found concluding answer...some psychologists say Yes, others say that personality is stable by 30. so what are the limits of therapy, is it intended to change deep rooted personality traits, so that it allows you to have a new fullfilling life. or is it just a temporary solution that only deals with symptoms....:roll


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm not sure you can significantly change what I refer to as temperament. I think that even before 30 we have sort of psychological set points that we can tweak a bit, but which we tend to settle back into if we relax our efforts.

I do think we can learn to make better use of our basic tendencies, to cope better, to see the flawed ways we think, etc., and those insights can make us happier with the things we may need to accept about ourselves.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We change our reaction to things. It is not necessarily a personality trait thing.


----------



## noobleech (Aug 15, 2009)

Freesix88 said:


> You can't really change your brain chemistry with talking.


They've been hard selling that you *can* change your brain chemistry by experience under the topic of neuroplasticity.

It's also starting to be controversial whether personality is fixed The Buddhist concept of _anatta_ ("no self") challenges this "personality" construct.


----------

